# Funny SMBC today..



## Four (Aug 14, 2012)

I dont know if you guys read it, but i thought of you


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats one lame cartoon!!!!"States were created in there current form".........Revolution?God created that,,,,Dang,i thought everyone knew that....Well at least you posted something new........Guess you dont want to discuss why the N. Korean strongman gave all his thanks to Kim Jong-Ill


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny.....good stuff!


----------

